# هندسة البترول والغاز الطبيعي



## قطر غاز (19 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخواني وأعزائي الكرام ,

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أود ان اشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الطيب وأتنمى لكم التوفيق والتقدم لخدمة أمتنا . ولدي أقتراح 

بسيط وهو أعادة تنظيم مواقع الكتب حسب تخصصاتها كهندسة المكامن والانتاج والحفر والجيولوجيا 

وكل مايخص هندسة الغاز والبترول لكي يتسنى للمتصفح سهولة الحصول على الكتاب المعين بحسب 

المطلوب بحثه وكذلك تجديد تنزيل لنكات التحميل لهذه الكتب لان بعض مواقع التحميل تنهي فترة 

التحميل بعد تاريخ معين وهذا وجزاكم الله خير وأرجوا ان تعم الفائدة للجميع .


----------

